# English Dubbed Anime Movie Recommendations



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

Kazuma Ikezawa said:


> [/FONT][/COLOR][/LEFT]
> 
> Thanks, I'll check out the trailers, maybe do some research, and then decide if I want to watch them.
> 
> ...




i will be having stern words with that wiki page and be asking them to point out the mechanical aspects of NGE. granted i am biased having watched this show too many times to count :/
less transformers and more paranoia agent, but like with 10% less imagination and 50% more acid and no giant robot in sight but very big proto-man's aplenty.

monogatari is terribly heavy on subs if it hasn't been dubbed yet, tons of heavy dialogue throughout which makes a great story but a touch too much reading for an animation.
but i'm pirating my shit so i shouldn't be complaining me thinks.
also i don't think it'll be getting dubbed in a hurry due to how heavy it's dialogue is, would it even translate well?

i just remembered another cookey series to give a try that's been dubbed, Excel Saga.
but you're looking for movies, alas​


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

-koe no katachi
-kimi no wa

haven't watched these two yet but they are on the "to watch" list


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

*Dubbed anime a shit.*

[HR][/HR]
An ancient goat man buys a 16 year-old girl at an auction, this is their story.


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

So it is December again and I'm looking for some anime movie reccomendations. My first post gives an idea for what I'm looking for but I also want to add that I really really love anime that deals with adolescence. So anime movies which involve adolescent things like developing romantic feelings, taking up new responsibilities, becoming more emotional, identity formation, angst, thinking about what job one wants to have when they become an adult, and things like that.

I'll also state that I really really really liked Summer Wars, because it had a lot of things that I loved in anime.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

*5 Centimeters per Second!!!
The Garden of Words!!*

...

Which is to say, probably anything by Makoto Shinkai. Speaking of which, there's a short(She & Her Cat) of the cat from 5cm that was pretty well done too.

If you have the time for it(and haven't seen it already), I watched something not long ago talking about 'classic' anime vs. modern, and in it they made mention of one anime in particular that is apparently regarded as one of, if not, THE BEST evar. I've still yet to check it out so I can't really say, but it's something I'd probably be interested in; and from your OP, you may be as well.

That anime in question was:

*Legend of the Galactic Heroes*


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

A Silent Voice is my favourite film, and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time is pretty close behind. FEELS. SO many feels. You gotta see those if you haven't already. Then obviously Your Name is great too.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Gesælige Cristesmæsse said:


> A Silent Voice is my favourite film, and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time is pretty close behind. FEELS. SO many feels. You gotta see those if you haven't already. Then obviously Your Name is great too.


I'm gonna second 'A Silent Voice', the English dub is really good


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Gesælige Cristesmæsse said:


> A Silent Voice is my favourite film, and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time is pretty close behind. FEELS. SO many feels. You gotta see those if you haven't already. Then obviously Your Name is great too.


I'm gonna second 'A Silent Voice', the English dub is really good


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

So based on what people have been posting as recommendations and anime movies that I've enjoyed watching, I've concluded that works by Hayao Miyazaki, Mamoru Hosoda, and Makoto Shinkai might have movies that I like. I tried watching the Girl Who Leapt Through Time, but I found it really boring. I only watched the first 45 minutes of it. Maybe I didn't like it because it was made in 2006. This was disappointing because I really really liked Summer Wars, which was directed by the same guy directed the Girl Who Leapt Through Time.


----------

